# Dead Indian Lake bass



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hit Indian Lake yesterday for bass and upon arriving at Moundwood around 5 pm. We saw 19 dead bass carcasses floating around. Who know how many more the buzzards had ate before we got there as they were still working them over. I know this came from a tournament the day before and heat, but the mortality must have been 80% of the fish weighed in!

On the fishing side of things we caught 4 good bass and it was my first time bass fishing there.


----------



## ovlo (Jul 3, 2007)

thats too bad I have been wanting to get up there and go bassing


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I am not quite sure, but if I understand this right, during a turnament they keep the fish in live wells for long time, right? Looks like this is very harmfull during hot weather. 

I wish there was another way....


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

This is just another reason why the state of Ohio needs to start regulating the number of tournaments! There just isn't enough inland water in this state for the ever increasing number of tournaments.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

a real shame and damaging to the indian lake bass pop.

seems fish are fighting harder conditions now in the summer, then in winter:C 

seriously consider the handling or lack of handling large fish @ this time of year


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

although the bass during a tourny are kept in the live well for the day, the water in the live well is usually a bit cooler with plenty of oxygen in the water, that is really weird and too bad about all those bass. it has just been way too hot and these fish need to be handled carefully in these types of conditions..it is just too much stress on them for a big long fight and to be out of the water for very long.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Just wander if the State guys there at Moundwood new about all the dead bass. Any idea which club it was that had the last tourney out of Moundwood ?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"although the bass during a tourny are kept in the live well for the day, the water in the live well is usually a bit cooler with plenty of oxygen in the water, that is really weird and too bad about all those bass."*

Actually, this time of year, unless ice or some other method of cooling the livewell water is employed, the temp. is higher than the lakes sub-surface temp. where the bass were caught.

*"This is just another reason why the state of Ohio needs to start regulating the number of tournaments!"*

This is another reason why the State needs to reduce the number of permits granted in July and August on a heavily tournament pressured lake like Indian.

I'll see if I can find out which slob organization allowed that many marginal fish to be thrown back in the channel.

BTW--I'm an avid tourney angler. See you all at the Hospice in a few weeks. (at least they've got a live release boat.)


----------



## fisherman (Jun 3, 2005)

the only tourney i knew of going on this past weekend was the catfish tourney. i knew they was taking the catfish to moundwood to put them back in


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The catfish faired a little better, but we did see two dead channel cats as well in Moundwood. One was being pulled out by a buzzard as we went by.

I'm a tournament fisherman as well, but with this heat those bass in tournaments don't stand a good chance. Even if they swim off, they just don't make it. We saw all of those the day after, just think how many were able to hold out for a day or two before they died.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I also fish quite a few bass tournaments. I know bass get stressed when the weather gets this hot and Indian lake has to be high 80's. Being shallow and dark water. Ice and live release chemicals are a great idea, but I just wander if the ice doesn't stress the fish even more. When you take even a younger fish that is just legal from 85 degree water, put it in a livewell with 50 degree (or less ) water, leave it in there for 6 or 7 hours, then put it back into 85 degree water, what that kind of temperature change,(twice) in that short period of time wil do to a fish. I believe that just live release chemicals and an oxygenator will benifit the fish a lot more than trying to slow down the metabolism of the fish. Just my opinion.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Yeah...in reality icing fish isn't practiced much and probably as risky to the fishes health as doing nothing. I agree that an aerator on a timer is the best the boater can do. I know products like Catch&Release definately calm/sedate treated fish (which in theory should help), but I'm not totally sold on how much it's helping their ultimate survival. I like the use of live release boats which have better control of holding tank water temps., allow the organizers time to see which fish do shock quickly and cull them before they become bad PR floating in the channel, and release them in the deeper, colder water of the main lake.

Best idea would be to not schedule tourneys in the dog days of Summer.

I have it on decent authority that the Cancer Circut weighed in at Moundwood this past Sunday and Salmoids had their big money tourney out of Moundwood the Sunday before that.

A big thumbs down to those responsible.


----------



## Randy C (Sep 7, 2005)

Cast for Cure tournament was there Sunday. I fished it but the weather was rainy all day and it really didn't get that hot. I didn't see any dead fish at weigh-in and they had water tanks for the guys in line.
They always seem to take care of the fish or atleast just as good as most other tournaments.
I saw alot of catfish (20-30) dead along the banks as we fished.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

YEA, i agree with everything that has been said all ready. I used to fish with the Allen county club out of Lima, don't anymore. But i just think that Indian just gets to much pressure, from to many tournaments on Indian. I would just like to see the State regulate the number and size of tournaments held their.
And something like the is just a BIG BLACK EYE, to bass fisherman, and tournament fisherman.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Well, I dont want to be a smarta$$ but looks like the right conclusion is:

"Be responsible and do NOT participate in the turnys in the middle of the summer!"


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is some info I found in flw magazine on proper livewell management and how to cool the water down correctly.


----------



## cougar (Jun 9, 2006)

i witnessed a weigh in at griggs a few years back and was shocked at how the bass were treated after being weighed in..they were tossed like footballs and smacked down on the water and many ended up floating in the pristine waters of griggs..kinda turned me off to tournaments in general


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

The infisherman has had many articles on bass mortality in tournaments.
The facts are that during warm water tourneys where the water is over 75 degrees, if I remember correctly at least 70 percent of the bass die.

a sizeable percentage die even during moderate water temps.

The fact is that no matter what you do some fish that are caught and released will die. For me personally its pretty irresponsible to fish when the water is this warm if you dont plan on keeping what you catch. I havent fished in a month because of it. Its a stance that ive just recently taken.
Ive caught enough fish. I don't want to accidentally kill them just for sport anymore. The fish will still be there in a month and they will be easier to catch then too.

Ill be salmon fishing in 10 days in lake ontario, so that will be the end of my fishing drought and those fish will be very kept.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I wish there was a better way to handle these types of tournaments, relying solely on the fishermen's words won't work, for some reason people think we fishermen lie, imagine that? Since digital cameras are common, why couldn't each fish caught be held against a ruler of some type(with BIG numbers) that every boat has the same, and take a picture of the fish laying against it. You could have guidelines on how the pic is taken, timestamped(this could be abused but not likely). If the pic is not clear on the length, or other problem(remember, you could take numerous pics to be certain) just like if you bring in a dead bass, you'll get penalized. I'm sure somebody could come up with a way it would work, better than having a bunch of stressed bass in live wells all day long, and aren't bass fishermen concerned about the fish, they should be more than willing to get on board. Just my .02 cents.
Mike


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Big Joshy,

A little clarification might be in order. Are you saying you won't fish AT ALL when the water is as warm as it is right now? I've really enjoyed fishing every chance I get this year. I'm strictly C&R where bass are concerned, and I don't fish tournaments. Don't you think a bass returned to the water within 30-60 seconds after being caught has a much better chance of survival than one that has bounced around in a live well for several hours during a tournament? I've just never felt that I was harming a lot of fish by catching and promptly releasing them in the summer.

BTW, good luck on the salmon fishing trip!!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

yea i talked with a guy who fished some tournys around dayton area, mostly small rivers like the mad and the miami and such..they went with pics and length.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"They always seem to take care of the fish or atleast just as good as most other tournaments."*

Randy, with all due respect...that's an excuse, not vindication.

IF the orginal poster is correct on the visible number of dead bass floating in the channel on Monday, then there were most certainly problems at the weigh-in and with the participants handling of fish while in there livewells.

I'll say again, I am a tourney fisherman and am looking forward to the Hospice in a couple weeks. However...the fact remains...mid-Summer tournaments have a greater negative impact on the resource than tournaments held in cooler water periods.

The Hospice utilizes a live release boat. The very best Indian lake bass fisherman participate and because they're the best...they care about the resource. It's a long standing tradition of fellowship amongst like minded individuals. Salmoids, Cast for Cure, and a couple other circuits abuse Indian...and it's time their access to the resource was limited. Especially during the dog days of Summer.

I am encouraged by the fact that over the last several years organizers of "buddy tournaments" have mandated a 5 fish per boat limit. Wasn't too long ago that a boat could bring in 16. Huge step...in the right direction. 

We need similar common sense action by all who sponser and participate in tourneys with respect to Summer events. Ignore the increased potential for negative impact...and, you jeopardize the future of the sport.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well I don't know how many other people do it but I always throw some ice cubes in my livewell frequently throughout the tournament and I have not once had a fish die in my livewell. After the release though I cannot make comment. 

As far as the comment about 70% of bass dying in very warm water after being released I think that is a bit excessive. I read the same thing somewhere that it was 30% (which is still WAY too high!)...basically there are too many variables to just slap a percentage on it. There is no doubt though that far too many bass die after release, many of which can be prevented. Livewell temperature control is the biggest thing. 

I don't have one of those big fancy bass boats (yet) but do they have livewell temp readings? If not, they need to that way anglers can properly manage the water temperature and reduce mortality rates.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I have participated in tournaments over the years and I know that most guys take great care of fish in the livewell. What seems to increase the mortality rate is the standing in line waiting at weigh in. Sometimes it is 45 mins that 5 fish have to stay in these bags and there is just not enough oxygen to last that long. I have seen fish die in these bags.

A suggestion. 
1) Check in boat..everybody hands him their boat tag and he can radio the scalemaster of on time or late arrival.
2) All fish stay in the livewell with airators on untill called to the scales.
It may take more time this way but it will surely decrease the mortality rates.
3) Any fish that is dead or does not recover after being released needs to be removed from the lake and filleted. It is certainly better than leaving dead fish floating around for all to see.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Some bass boats do have livewell temp readings , but this is a new thing. A fish tank thermometer will work, I have a digital temp guage with a 5' cord. This way i can put the probe in the livewell and monitor the temp with out lifting the lid. So far I really havn't had to use it but now its really hot and will use it next tourney. Most bassboat livewells today are awesome. Some have oxygen infusers that blast pure oxygen into the livewell. All newer livewells feature a recirculation mode which prevents pulling warm surface lake water into the livewell and lets you recirc the water you have in your well. You just have to change the water a couple times to get rid of waste such as ammonia and cool the water back down. Most bassboat livewells are like small jacoozies (spelling?). When you hear people talk about cooling the water down, It is important for people to realize we are not cooling it to 50 degrees. If the surface temp is 85 degrees you only want to cool it down a few degrees, to around 80. I put up an article with a chart on how much to cool the water earlier in this thread. Keeping bass in the boats till they are ready to weigh is key this time of year. 20 guys in line at the scales is not good. A lot of tourneys will call out boat numbers to bring fish to the scale to minimize waiting in line. Plenty of water in the bag is also key. Many tourneys also use tubs with fresh oxygenated water to refill your bag while waiting in line. Some even weigh the fish in the water like FLW does. Tournaments have a dead fish penalty to try to encourage proper care of their catch. Most guys do all they can to keep their fish healthy, of course there are a few who don't do such a good job and make the whole group look bad, just like in any other sport or activity in life. No doubt about it with this heat we have been having, a little extra precautions are necessary to keep your fish healthy. Run your recirculation pumps all the time now. Do not just use the on off timers with a limit of fish.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Some very good points made--

*"20 guys in line at the scales is not good."*

I've seen this too many times. Even in cool water periods I think the oxygen is depleted by a limit of fish in a bag in like 2 minutes. 20 years ago I participated in a Federation Regional at Alum...back when it took a limit of largemouth to win. The scales were slow, everyone had fish, and the line looked like we were waiting to ride at Kings Island. I remember the Alum Creek guys going NUTS. They were running around screaming, "YER KILLING OUR FISH!--MOVE IT!--LET'S GO!...it was chaos. They lost a lot of fish that year. This is simply solved by only weighing fish in tournament supplied bags and limiting the number of bags available to 5 or 6. Several tourneys at Indian (including the Hospice) utilize the wall across from the Moundwood ramp to take fish directly from the boat. It seems to work well.

*"3) Any fish that is dead or does not recover after being released needs to be removed from the lake and filleted. It is certainly better than leaving dead fish floating around for all to see."*

Around the same time (mid 80's) I participated in a Federation Regional at Rocky Fork. The weigh-in went OK, but there were a half dozen fish that didn't make it. We were one of the last clubs to leave and one of our guys stopped by the dumpster on the way out to get rid of some trash...guess where the dead bass were??? As a club we decided to send a letter to the Federation voicing our concern over what we'd seen. Went over like a turd in the punch bowl. They gave us a load of excuses and branded us as "trouble makers"...funny...that's kinda the way we were looking at them.

If you fish period...you can't help but have a negative impact at times (break-offs, gut hooks, pierced eyes, torn gills, etc.). I agree that it's a small number of tourney anglers who don't give a crap and make everyone else look bad. What I can't excuse is any organization sponsoring the events that doesn't do everything with-in their power to care for the fish, and care about how the general public sees these events after they're gone.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry for bringing this back to the top, but I just saw it and wanted to add to it. I commend all that try to do the right thing. I had a similar occurance at Piedmont about 5 years ago. I launched out shortly after a tourney had finished and there were probably 15-20 floaters. Some real nice fish. This was an early spring tourney. I'm not sure if the fish were caught in cooler water and died from shock of the warmer water they were released into. Or if they warmed up in the bags and were returned to cooler water. Whatever the case they were dead. I voiced my discomfort to the DOW Headquarters here in Columbus. The young male receptionist brought it to my attention that there is 5 fish limit and anglers can do whatever they want with those five fish. You can imagine my reaction. After hearing my arguement with the receptionist a Fisheries Biologist came out of his office and pulled me aside and completely agreed with my concerns and said they were trying to find better ways of preventing these things. Now we all know these things will happen and I'm not completely upset about the fish dying. I'm just upset that these so called "sportsman" didn't have enough respect for these fish to at least take them home and use them. These fish were just wasted. And with it being pre-spawn. I can only guess at the true lose in numbers.


----------

